
Ask HN: Prototyping real objects, like vehicles, in software. Is it possible? - edengarden
The title is self-explanatory.
======
Phithagoras
Software like AutoCAD and Solidworks have been used for decades. Not only can
you construct objects, you can do sophisticated tests like wind loading
simulations and stress tests.

------
brudgers
Design simulation has a long history in manufacturing and construction.

